# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  The Personal Impact Of Hair Transplantation

## rbernstein

Its not weird to find out that many people who choose hair transplantation very often have a lower sense of confidence. This is because hair loss affects how a person sees him or herself. In this video, Bernstein Medical's *Dr. Bernstein* discusses how hair restoration surgery can have a positive impact on a person's self-esteem.



Excerpt:



> Many patients say to us that the hair transplant was a life-changing event for them. So for patients that are completely bald and are really bothered by it, a hair transplant really can do a lot for their confidence, for their self-image.


  Read the video's *full transcript*.
 Watch videos on *Hair Loss*.
 Read more on *Hair Transplants and Candidacy*.
 Visit the *Bernstein Medical YouTube* channel.

----------


## michel sapin

hi mr berstein . Im a 21 yo french guy who ve been taking propecia for 15 month now , just for my receding hairline .  but i went from a nw 1,5 to a nw 3 . So what can i do , is ti possible to get result after 15 month ? thx.

----------


## rbernstein

Hi Michel,

You can read about Propecia and its efficacy on the Bernstein Medical webpage *Propecia (Finasteride) FAQ*.

But, if you have any further questions, please feel free to *contact us*.

----------

